# wie dünstet man Fisch richtig



## arno (1. November 2004)

Moin!
Wie dünstet man Fisch richtig?
Woher weis ich das der Fisch gar ist?
Kommt da auch Gemüse und Kräuter mit rein?
Wie,Wie,Wie,Wie,Wie????????????????????

Last Euch mal ein bischen aus!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2004)

*AW: wie dünstet man Fisch richtig*

Dünsten ist die Garmethode mit "wenig":
Wenig Fett
Wenig Flüssigkeit
Wenig Hitze

Bei Fischen am besten eine Pfanne mit passendem Deckel nehmen, diese leicht einfetten (Butter, Olivenöl, andres Öl, je nach Rezept/Geschmack), nach Wunsch und Geschmack kann man dann kleingeschnittene Gemüse (Zwiebel, Lauch, Sellerie, Fenchel, Sprossen, Karotten), Kräuter, Knoblauch etc. zugeben.
etwas Fischfond und/oder Weisswein dazu, dann alles einmal aufkochen, die gewürzten Fischfilets einlegen, den Deckel drauf und bei niedriger Hitze garziehen lassen.

Dass die Filets durch sind mekrt man durch draufdrücken (wenn man die Übung hat) oder einfach durch durchschneiden.

Aus dem Dünstfond kann man leckere Sossen machen, indem man ihn mit Weisswein, Sahne, Gewürzen und weiteren Zutaten (Senf, Meerrettich, Grüner Pfeffer, Tomatenmark, Kräuter, Pilze etc.) verkocht, mit Mondamin abbinden. Dazu sollte man den garen Fisch im auf ca. 70 Grad vorgewärmten Ofen warm stellen, bis die Sose fertig ist.

Wil man keine Sosse dazu haben, auf jeden Fall den Dünstfond aufheben, der eauch eine erstklassige Grundlage für Suppen ist.


----------



## angeltreff (2. November 2004)

*AW: wie dünstet man Fisch richtig*

brauch ich ja nix mehr zu sagen, der Meister persönlich hat gekocht. 

 arno, ich könnte Dir auch nichts sagen, wie lange man die Pfanne/Topf auf dem Herd lässt. Das hängt ja auch immer von der Größe ab. Ich koche da mit "Gefühl" - meist geht es gut.
 Und wenn nicht - ich habe 2 Katzen.


----------



## sundeule (2. November 2004)

*AW: wie dünstet man Fisch richtig*

Bei unfiletierten Fischen sollten sich Bauch und Rückenflossen leicht aus dem Fleisch ziehen lassen.
Wenig Sud,
unterhalb des Siedepunkts halten, allenfalls leicht köcheln.

Zeitangaben kann ich schlecht machen(die innere Uhr), jedoch gart Fisch schnell. Filets dürften in 5 min durch sein(Es sei denn Du bist Monsterjäger|gr: ) und auch andere Portionsfische haben es wohl in längstens 10 min geschafft gar zu sein iund dabei noch in Form zu bleiben.


----------



## arno (2. November 2004)

*AW: wie dünstet man Fisch richtig*

Moin!
Ja, danke sage ich erstmal!
Eine Fisch in Portionsgröße brauch 10 Minuten?!?
Mh, hätt ich nicht gedacht, daß das so schnell geht!
Ok, das hat mir dann geholfen, nochmals Danke!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2004)

*AW: wie dünstet man Fisch richtig*

Kommt drauf an wie gross Deine Posrtionen sind)
Ein Forellenfilet in Normalgrösse (Forelle um die 500 Gramm) braucht nicht mehr als 2 - 5 Minuten.


----------



## Palerado (2. November 2004)

*AW: wie dünstet man Fisch richtig*

???????????
Ich bin jetzt ein wenig verwirrt.
Ich dachte immer dass dünsten mit diesen speziellen Vorrichtungen gemacht wird, so dass der Fisch ÜBER dem eigentlichen Fond schwebt und vom dem Dampf gegarrt wird.

Aber ich lasse mich gerne belehren.


----------



## arno (2. November 2004)

*AW: wie dünstet man Fisch richtig*

Mahlzeit!
Das habe ich richtig gut gemacht, ich glaub ich werde auch noch Koch!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2004)

*AW: wie dünstet man Fisch richtig*



> so dass der Fisch ÜBER dem eigentlichen Fond schwebt und vom dem Dampf gegarrt wird.


Das ist dämpfen, nicht dünsten.


----------



## sundeule (2. November 2004)

*AW: wie dünstet man Fisch richtig*

...und wenn ich meine Angelschuhe auszieh, heißt dass wohl dunsten aber damit konnte ich noch keine Begeisterungsstürme in der Küche erzeugen...#c


----------



## Palerado (3. November 2004)

*AW: wie dünstet man Fisch richtig*

Wo genau liegt dann geschmacklich der Unterschied ob ich einen Fisch dünste oder koche?
Scheint mir doch irgendwie ein wenig ähnlich zu sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2004)

*AW: wie dünstet man Fisch richtig*

Das Dämpfen ist die schonendere Methode, da mit weniger Hitze und ohne direkte Berührung mit einer Flüssigkeit gegart wird. Also immer dann anzuraten, wenn man den möglichst klaren Fischgeschmack will.
Dünsten ist gegenüber braten, backen, schmoren etc. auch sehr schonend, der Vorteil gegenüber dem Dämpfen: Aus dem Fond kann man klasse Sossen kochen.
Dünsten kann man auch im Ofen, (Fisch auf grosse gefette Bleche legen, mit etwas Fond/Wein angiessen, abdekcen (Deckel, Alufolie) und bei ca. 120 Grad garen) und man kann so auch locker grössere Besucherzahlen verköstigen.
Bei normaler Ofengrösse passsen locker 2 - 4 Bleche rein, auf jedes Blech kriegt man locker 10 - 12 Portionen.


----------



## mad conny (3. November 2004)

*AW: wie dünstet man Fisch richtig*

Würde auch gerne eine Frage dazu loswerden:

Habe demnächst vor, ein paar Leute (ca. 8) mit Hechtfilets zu bekochen. Will die Filets auf nem Gemüsebett im Bratschlauch zubereiten. Nun meine Frage(n): Bei wieviel Grad und wie lange? Welches Gemüse eignet sich, wenn man Leute dabei hat, die keinen Fenchel, keine Tomaten, keinen Staudensellerie mögen? Reicht als Flüssigkeit ein wenig Weißwein?

Besten Dank schon mal und Tschuldigung, daß ich einfach nen fremden Thread mißbrauche, eber ich denke, vom Thema her paßt's ganz gut.


----------



## Palerado (3. November 2004)

*AW: wie dünstet man Fisch richtig*

Ich habe noch eine kurze Frage zum Dünsten:
Was kann ich ausser Fischfond und Weisswein nehmen?
Geht evtl. auch Brühe?


----------



## freibadwirt (3. November 2004)

*AW: wie dünstet man Fisch richtig*

@ mad conny

ich nehme Zwiebeln, Karotten, Lauch und Sellerie. Hechtfilet max. 15 min. 
garen sonst wird er schnell trocken.


@ palerado
wenn Brühe, dann nur Gemüsebrühe. Würde trozdem trockenem Weiswein nehmen.

Gruß Freibadwirt


----------



## arno (4. November 2004)

*AW: wie dünstet man Fisch richtig*

Warum den nur Gemüsebrühe?
Rinder oder Hünerbrühe könnte ich mir sehr gut vorstellen!
Mal schauen was der Cheffkoch dazu sagt!


----------



## freibadwirt (4. November 2004)

*AW: wie dünstet man Fisch richtig*

@ arno

warum keine Hühner- oder Rinderbrühe???---------------------------------
Man schüttet doch auch keinen Fischfond in einen Schweinebraten; :q 
Spaß bei seite, meiner Meinung nach verhunst die Rinderbrühe den Fisch.
Gruß Freibadwirt


----------



## Hummer (4. November 2004)

*AW: wie dünstet man Fisch richtig*

Hühnerbrühe ist m.E. durchaus geeignet (selbst getestet ). Rinderbrühe kann ich mir auch nicht so richtig vorstellen.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Honeyball (4. November 2004)

*AW: wie dünstet man Fisch richtig*

Ohne dass jetzt pauschalieren zu wollen:
Ich habe mit trockenem Weißwein die besten Erfahrungen beim Dünsten gemacht, vor allem was die Weiterverwendung des Fonds für eine leichte aber gut abgestimmte Sauce betrifft.
Eine gute Alternative ist aber auch, den Fisch mit kleingeschnittenem Gemüse zu belegen und in leicht gefetteter Alufolie im Backofen zu garen (bei max. 150 Grad ca 10-15 Minuten je nach Dicke der Filets)


----------



## Palerado (4. November 2004)

*AW: wie dünstet man Fisch richtig*

Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass der Wein zu viel Geschmack an den Fisch abgibt und das ist nicht gerade mein Ding.

Eine Frage zu der Backofenvariante: Muss ich die Filets dann einzeln einpacken oder kann man auch mehrere Filets nebeneinander legen?

Beim grillen in Alufolie habe ich die besten Ergebnisse gemacht wenn ich die Filets nach dem eigentlichen garen noch ca. 2 Minuten bei geöffneter Alufolie auf dem Grill gelassen habe.
Das Fleisch wird dann ein wenig fester und trockener.


----------



## arno (4. November 2004)

*AW: wie dünstet man Fisch richtig*

Ich habe bei der Brühe eher an ein Paelia gedacht da sin ja auch verschieden Fleisch und Fischsorten drinn und das schmeckt ja auch!
Ich sach immer Versuch macht Kluch!


----------



## chippog (18. November 2004)

*AW: wie dünstet man Fisch richtig*

sehr interessantes thema das hier! so wird aus dem angler "so nebenbei" auch gleich ein feinschmecker, zumal wir ja nun wirklich erstklassige rohwahre anschleppen können! also leutens, zumindest in der warmen jahreszeit nicht vergessen eis zum kalthalten des fanges mit ans gewässer zu nehmen! das wirkt wunder!

nä, rinderbrühe, gar wildbrühe muss eigentlich nicht, ausser in ausnahmefällen, zum beispiel lumb, heilbutt vielleicht auch rotbarsch mit wildpilzen, da kann schon mal was kräftigeres dran. kalbsbrühe stelle ich mir auch nicht schlecht vor? mein favorit ist und bleibt allerdings hühnerbrühe, weil die sich meiner meinung nach gut mit dem fischgeschmack ergänzt und den noch so feinen geschmack des fisches nicht übertüncht. das mit der geschmackannahme beim benutzen von weisswein kannst du ganz leicht "vermeiden", indem du den gleichen wein zum essen reichst. du solltest bei der zubereitung ja auch nicht gleich literweise an den fisch geben. mein tipp zu den gemüsebeigaben zum dünsten, apfelstückchen einer beim kochen nicht gleich zerfallenden sorte einige millimeterdünne(!) ingwerstäbchen vom frischen ingwer geschnitten passen bei ich schreib mal herzhafteren fischen wie lachs und so auch nicht schlecht! zucchini?


----------



## mad conny (24. November 2004)

*AW: wie dünstet man Fisch richtig*

Ich glaube, ich habe es hinbekommen, zumindest hat sich niemand über mein Essen beschwert  .

Hier mein Menü für 7 Personen:

1. Gang: Schalottensuppe mit Champignons und Tomaten

Zwischengang: Feldsalat mit Balsamico-Traubenkernöl-Dressing

Hauptgang: Hechtfilet gedünstet auf Möhren-Lauch-Bett mit Sahne-Weißwein-Soße, dazu Avocado-Kartoffel-Salat mit Kresse

Nachtisch: Apple-Crumble mit Walnüssen und Ahornsirup

Dazu gab es einen Riesling trocken (Lauffener Katzenbeißer, 2003) und hinterher Brockenkräuter als Verdauungshilfe


----------



## Palerado (24. November 2004)

*AW: wie dünstet man Fisch richtig*

Ach stimmt das wollte ich ja hier auch noch von mir geben 

Habe es auch ausprobiert mit einer Mischung aus Weisswein und Gemüsebrühe.
Hat wirklich super geschmeckt, auch wenn ich den Fehler gemacht habe und einige Filets zulange im Backofen hatte.
Die sind dann leider ein wenig trocken geworden, aber für's erste mal auf jeden Fall sehr gut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2004)

*AW: wie dünstet man Fisch richtig*

Na also))
Scheint ja zu klappen mit dem Dünsten)

Hinsichtlich des zu verwendenden Fonds zum Dünsten:
Es sind letztlich alle Flüssigkeiten verwendbar, je nach Geschmack/Sosse die man erzielen möchte.

Am einfachsten sind für "Amateure" (sorry)) aber Fonds zu verwenden, die entweder den Eigengeschmack des Produktes (in diesem Falle Fischfond) oder einen relativ neutralen Geschmack (Gemüsefond) besitzen. Damit kannm an am wenigsten falsch machen.

Die sogenannte "Kochkunst" fängt ja nach dem Handwerk da an, wo man aus verschiedenen Geschmacksrichtungen verschiedener Produkte ein Essen zubereitet, in dem sich die verschiedenen (vielleicht auch auf den ersten Blick nicht passenden) Geschmacksrichtungen zu einem neuen Geschmackserlebnis zusammen fügen. Damit haben schon viele "Profis" ihre Schwierigkeiten, "Amateure" ernten bei solchen "Versuchen" dann oft als Kommentar der Gäste bei der Frage obs geschmeckt hat:
"Interessant"
))))))

Kleines Beispiel dazu zum Fische dünsten (kann ich empfehlen, auch wenns sich für manchen "pervers" liest):
Karpfenfilet mit Whiskey und Brombeeren gedünstet

Dazu eine Form ausbuttern, mit feingeschnittenen Zwiebeln bestreuen und mit dem 12 Jahre alten Knockando (Achtung: Whiskies sind sehr unterschiedlich im Geschmack, die Verwendung anderer Sorten kan zu anderen Ergebniossen führen!!) sowie einem Schuss Weisswein ca. fingerhoch bedecken. 
Die Karpfenfilets mit Salz, Pfeffer und gemahlenen Koriandersamen würzen und einlegen.
Vollreife Brombeeren (pro 200 gramm Portion Filet ca. 15 - 20 Stück) dazu geben und alles mit geschlosssenem Deckel dünsten.
Wenn der Fisch gar ist, den Fisch und die Brombeeren im Ofen bei ca. 70 Grad warmstellen, den entstandenen Fond mit Creme fraiche verkochen und mixen. Bei Bedarf mit etwas Mondamin eindicken und mit Salz und Pfeffer nachwürzen.

Dann die Filets anrichten, mit der Sosse nappieren und mit Sesamreis servieren.


----------



## mad conny (24. November 2004)

*AW: wie dünstet man Fisch richtig*

Ich hab Weißwein und Fischfond genommen. Wobei ich etwas skeptisch ob des Fischfonds war, weil ich das noch nie benutzt habe, ich hatte befürchtet, der Fond würde zu "fischig" schmecken (und mir dadurch mein Gemüse verhunzen), dem ist aber nicht so.

@Thomas9904: Klingt sehr lecker! Was ist das für Whisk(e)y? Irisch? Schottisch? Kanadisch? Und 12 Jahre alt, der ist dann bestimmt sehr teuer, oder? Wo bekomme ich den, in der Metro? Ich nehme an, man kann TK-Brombeeren benutzen? Wie mache ich den Sesamreis? Sesam in der Pfanne anrösten und einfach untermischen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2004)

*AW: wie dünstet man Fisch richtig*

Der Knockando ist ein schottischer Single Malt, kostet die flache je nach BEzugsquelle zwischen knapp über 30 bis über 40 Euro.
TK - Brombeerebn´n kann man benutzen, besser sind frisch gesammelte, wirklich vollreife Beeren.
Sesamreis: Sesam inButter Frabe nehmen lassen und dan nden Reis untermischen, bei Bedarf mit etwas Salz nachwürzen.


----------



## mad conny (24. November 2004)

*AW: wie dünstet man Fisch richtig*

Merci. Aber ich glaube, das übersteigt dann doch mein Budget :c


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2004)

*AW: wie dünstet man Fisch richtig*

Geschmaklich etwas anders, aber auch nicht schlecht: 
Statt dessen Cognac/Weinbrand verwenden.


----------



## mad conny (24. November 2004)

*AW: wie dünstet man Fisch richtig*

Das klingt schon budget-freundlicher. Die Idee werde ich mir auf jeden Fall merken und das ganze demnächst mal ausprobieren, für solch außergewöhnliche Sachen bin ich immer zu haben. (Als Whiskey habe ich nur irischen Paddy im Schrank, vielleicht ginge der auch?)


----------



## arno (24. November 2004)

*AW: wie dünstet man Fisch richtig*

Moin!
Thomas, da ich fast nur Whisky von Islay trinke, kann ich den auch nehmen oder ist der zu schwer dafür?
Knockando ist glaube ich ein Speyside oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2004)

*AW: wie dünstet man Fisch richtig*

Richtig, der Knockando ist ein Speyside, allerdings wie auch viele Islays eher von der "schwereren", torfig/rauchigen Sorte.
Dürfte also auch mit einem Islay zum testen sicher mal gehen)
Versuch macht kluch (Hätte ich nen Islay zur Hand gehabt, häte ich das vielleicht auch damals damit stat mit dem Knockando probiert).


----------



## arno (24. November 2004)

*AW: wie dünstet man Fisch richtig*

Dann werd ich das mal ausprobieren!
Da ich ja am Wochenende in M.Gladbach auf dem Jahresabschlusstreffen bin und dort ja mindestens 20 Fische fangen werde, kann ich das ja anschließend machen!
Achso, Thomas, bei Liedl gibts nen guten günstigen Whisky!
Da steht Benn Bracken drauf und drinn ist eine Überproduktion von Black Adder!
Der B. A. kostet normalerweise so um die 35 Euro beim Liedl kostet der 15.95 Euro!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2004)

*AW: wie dünstet man Fisch richtig*

Hatte gerade im Grossmarkt auch so ein "Schnäppchen" gemacht: Glen Garioch, sind Restbestände aus einer nicht mehr existenten Destille, für 18 Euro, dabei ein sehr guter, runder und kräftiger Malt)))
Mit ein bisschen Suchen kann man da immer wieder schöne Schnäppchen machen)


----------



## Palerado (24. November 2004)

*AW: wie dünstet man Fisch richtig*

Mit ein wenig Pech kann man aber auch Fusel kaufen von dem man nen Kater bekommt der einen 3 Tage nicht los läßt


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2004)

*AW: wie dünstet man Fisch richtig*

Stimmt


----------



## arno (25. November 2004)

*AW: wie dünstet man Fisch richtig*

Ja wenn man Fusel säuft, dann bekommt man auch die Rechnung!
Aber alles was über 40 % geht ist so sauber , das man davon keinen Schädel bekommt!
es sei denn so Liköre !
Ich habe letztens noch eine Flasche Rakiri lehr gemacht und mir gings am anderen Morgen gut!

Thomas, 18 Euro ist ja echt günstig!
Wo kommt der her, den kenn ich gar nicht?
Und wie alt ist der, in was für Fäßer hat der gelagert?


----------



## burti (25. November 2004)

*AW: wie dünstet man Fisch richtig*

@Arno

Wenn Du zu dem beschriebenen Gericht einen Islay verwenden willst würde ich den Bunnahabhain empfehlen, der müßte gut mit dem Brombeeraroma harmonieren und bringt nicht zu viel Torfgeschmack mit.

Aber verwende ja nicht allen, denn der Bunnahabhain ist nach meiner Erfahrung der beste Whisky zur Prophylaxe und Behandlung von Erkältungen.


----------



## arno (25. November 2004)

*AW: wie dünstet man Fisch richtig*

Hallo Burti, ein kenner von Whisky?
Habe nur Ardbeck und Lagavulin im Haus.
Die sind so Torfig und Jodhaltig, das haut einen Nichtkenner glatt aus den Socken!
Na und dann eben den oben genannten Ben Bracken( Black Adder)!


----------



## burti (25. November 2004)

*AW: wie dünstet man Fisch richtig*

Hallo Arno,
ja ich trinke sehr gerne Whisky. Die Islay´s sind dabei meine ganz große Leidenschaft. Klar sind die nicht jedermanns Geschmack, aber wenn man sich erst mal dran gewöhnt hat - aber das weißt Du ja sicher selbst.

Meine Sammlung besteht momentan aus ca 30 Malts, dann kommen noch 6 Bourbon und 3 Rye´s dazu, aber das wird eh immer mehr.
Bei Islay`s habe ich von alle Destillen, außer Port Ellen, mindestens einen in der Bar.

Aber es gibt auch noch so viel was ich noch nicht probiert habe.

Kennst Du eigentlich den Laphroaig? Der wäre dann noch die Steigerung zu Ardbeg und Lagavulin.


----------



## arno (25. November 2004)

*AW: wie dünstet man Fisch richtig*

Das hört sich ja an, als ob Du mit meinem Kumpel verwand bist, der hat auch so viele Flaschen stehen!
Mh, Laphroaig ist eigendlich der von mir am wenigsten getrunkene Islay!
Zumindest mag ich nicht unbedingt den 10 Jährigen Standart!


----------



## burti (25. November 2004)

*AW: wie dünstet man Fisch richtig*

OK, ich glaube ich kan mir jetzt vorstellen in welche Richtung Du bei Whisky tendierst. 
Viel Spass dabei, und Hilf Deinem Kumpel beim trinken, damit es Platz für neue Flaschen gibt, den besser wird angebrochener Whisky leider nicht.


----------



## chippog (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: wie dünstet man Fisch richtig*

wiskey oder auch ohne e habe ich nur zwei mal getrunken... das erste und das letzte... war mir schlecht und jetzt schmeckt er halt überhaupt nicht mehr, egal welcher, traurig aber billig. muss ich halt mit cognac kochen.
bei süsswasserfischen ist fischfond bestimmt ne feine sache, aber bei meinen mild schmeckenden klieschen, wittlingen, schellis und ähnliche lasse ich so etwas nicht kommen. da bin ich eigen. aber so eine marotte gehört eben dazu. hauptsache es schmeckt. chippey


----------

